# Found a few in the west bay wind this morning.



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

White glitter with a chartreuse tail and plum crazy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Solid Slabs!


----------

